# No shop? No drill press? Well worth the $30



## 1thumb (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Money well spent.


----------



## 1thumb (Jun 30, 2012)

Only issue I've had was drilling out cove door for blum clip-ons w/5 mm tab. I set collar stop to least min depth, drilled out for hinge and saw sunlight from inside of bore hole where panel raise begun. Close. But thankfully no cigar


----------

